# Waldman 21 Jewel De- Luxe



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Fellow watch lovers

As I was having my Saturday morning trip round the local Pazars I came across this Waldman 21 Jewel De-Luxe, I have never heard of them or seen one before, I got a couple of quick shots with my mobile, I have not seen inside the watch, but here it isÂ

[IMG alt="img00354201009251156.jpg"...us/img830/1708/img00354201009251156.jpg[/IMG]

sorry its a little out of focus but it says,Â

Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Waldman

Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 21 Jewel, at 12o'clock

Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Special De Luxe

Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Waterproof,

Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Swiss Made, at 6 o'clockÂ

The patina of the watch dial is lovely & its looks original , thoughts please Â ................................................Â


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Does anyone now anything about these watches?? I can find very little..............

Many thanks


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I know nothing, I'm from Barcelona - as Manuel used to say in Fawlty Towers. :lol:

I wonder if they are American? "Waldman" seems to be somehow typically America, dunno why - maybe they were an importer? Hope you find out! :yes:


----------



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

It doesn't say Woldman and not Waldman


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

TonyR said:


> It doesn't say Woldman and not Waldman


I am quite sure its Waldman, but hey I might be wrong







................. as my pic is out of focus I will double check in the week............


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Deffo WaldmanÂ Â Â :thumbup:

[IMG alt="img00452201009291211mod.j...img822/1507/img00452201009291211mod.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks quite nice, does it work ok?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Bluestifford said:


> Looks quite nice, does it work ok?


It was keeping good time over a short period, but did not buy it as yet, so thats all I know, I will take a picture of movement & post for more infoÂ

BR

Martin


----------

